# Novell iFolder on Gentoo?

## elemur

Has anybody tried out iFolder?  It has been around for a while and seems to have some reliability behind it, but I wanted to see if anybody had any hands on experience with it?  It looks nice in abstract..

----------

## SPW

Not yet. But I read about it and it sounds promising. I plan to test it because it has been gpl'd a month ago.

----------

## sog

requested an ebuild for iFolder here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64399

----------

## afv-13

It seems getting iFolder in the portage has come to a halt. It's quite a pity. 

The company I work for uses iFolder and unless I manage to get the ebuilds posted in the bugreport working, I'll have to move to NLD, which isn't bad, but it's not Gentoo.

----------

## tacker

I am wondering that there is not more activity on this topic.

iFolder really seems to be a great und usefull piece of software

would like to have on gentoo.

Meanwhile you may try: net-misc/unison

----------

## bsnipes

I am using the iFolder client that comes with OES/Linux server on Gentoo.  It works if I do an 'ldconfig /opt/novell/ifolder/libs' before running it.  Adding that path to my LD environment doesn't work and I don't know why.  It gives an MD5Hash error.  Bottom line is that the client/server client version works very well except that small issue.

Brian

----------

